# Out of the ordinary vivs? In walls, sofas, tv cabinets etc



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

I thought I'd start a viv thread, one where you can post your crazy viv pictures.

The ones that make people say "wow" or "oooooh"

So im looking for vivs in the craziest places, for example

Walls
Sofas
TV Cabinets
Beds
Cupboards

come on people!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

someone on here has one above there stairs, iv seen them in tables but dont really appeal to me!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

danny(numbers) has one in a sofa. there's a frilled dragon viv in a wall and somebody posted pictures of one under a cabin bed.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh come on Meko, ur fab at finding out things . Cant u find the piccies to show us?? :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no fair..

i'll see what i can do..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Danny's sofa burm

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/194030-burms-new-home-diy-heaven.html

Danny's in wall iggy viv

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/194033-iggy-viv-finished-2-a.html

Piraya's almost house conversion

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/53797-new-frilled-lizard-enclosures-picture.html

Joff's wardrobe

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/234867-iggy-viv-finished-hes.html

Jordan's dining room

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/194510-frilled-viv-build-into-dining.html

keochingkampung's computer monitor

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/196286-computer-terrarium-k-computarium.html


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

see Meko, told ya u were pretty amazing! :flrt:


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

thats what im talking about Meko!

cheers!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

loobylou211 said:


> see Meko, told ya u were pretty amazing! :flrt:


great aren't i....

couldn't be arsed finding the cabin bed one though. its just a viv under a bed rather than being built in to anything.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

this is great
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/228678-viv-above-stairs.html


----------



## xaimzx (Nov 24, 2008)

The viv under the sofa is pretty awesome!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

There are some amazing ideas here!!


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow some really nice vivs there:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: my favourite is the wardrobe, what craftmanship:whistling2::whistling2:

Only joking:lol2: I really like Jordons one in the wall, I'd like something like that but don't think my landlord would be to happy with me knocking holes in the wall:bash:


----------



## fuz'd (Nov 26, 2008)

If you have a few feet to spare you could always build a stud (partition) wall and build the viv into that. When you come to move just plaster over where the viv used to be. 
Of course the landlord might think that the room has shrunk but that aint your problem:whistling2:


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

i've been warned by my husband if i look at the sofa one more time with a crazed look in my eye that my hammer and saw will be locked away out of reach :lol2:


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd love to convert some old draws into a viv so I can get some more corns. Fact is I am struggling to make a box let alone build a viv ONE DAY. I mean it lol....


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Meko said:


> Danny's sofa burm
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/194030-burms-new-home-diy-heaven.html
> 
> ...


:notworthy: were not worthy :notworthy:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nobody is worthy.. 

its not on the same scale as these but i'm watching a couple of wardrobes on eBay to convert into a beardie viv, frog tank and to also hold 4 snake tubs..


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

some real good ones there


----------



## Ada7 (Dec 10, 2008)

Some great ideas here :2thumb:

Adam


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Loving the ideas, don't think i'll ever be that creative although the OH does warn me when i get that glint in my eye lol


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

wow they're brilliant - makes my bookcase conversion look a bit primitive!!!

I now keep looking at my angled tv base unit though and thinking....hmmmm!!!!!


----------



## paul_manchester (Dec 30, 2008)

lola said:


> wow they're brilliant - makes my bookcase conversion look a bit primitive!!!
> 
> I now keep looking at my angled tv base unit though and thinking....hmmmm!!!!!


Angled tv unit? if its the same as mine do it, i did & it looks pretty good too


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

paul_manchester said:


> Angled tv unit? if its the same as mine do it, i did & it looks pretty good too


let's see a piccy then :mf_dribble:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul_manchester (Dec 30, 2008)

not the best pic, its wider than it looks on the pic


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL bet you're a fisherman!!!!! yep that's more or less what I was thinking of.....nice one


----------



## paul_manchester (Dec 30, 2008)

lola said:


> LOL bet you're a fisherman!!!!! yep that's more or less what I was thinking of.....nice one


 fisherman?

only took about an hour to do, the only parts i needed to buy were the glass runners and the wood for the back


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

paul_manchester said:


> not the best pic, its wider than it looks on the pic


sorry, ignore me.......just sounds like the one that got away - 'it was *this* big...' :lol2:
I see what you mean about doing it, it doesn't need much in the way of extras at all does it


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Our window enclosure


----------



## paul_manchester (Dec 30, 2008)

ahh now i understand, bit slow tonight im still rough from playing pool last night.

no it doesnt need extras i used the glass from the doors that were already on there and used the shelf to make the top and bottom pieces


----------



## boots_n_braces (Jan 11, 2009)

some very nice work there!! i work installingmechanisms to hide tvs in cabinets hidden walls etc and ive done a few aquariums for people were you switch the lights in the room on and a painting on the wall drops back and up into the wall and the aquarium comes forward onto display!!
very sexy but very nerve racking on the first full test run lol 

built a shed around a tree trunk so it was running up through the middle aswell could make a really cool viv with the right tree!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

This was the window that looked out of the office into the rep room.


----------



## i_am_the_scruff (Jan 14, 2009)

Wicked thread! Got some great ideas now


----------



## kailogan (Oct 22, 2008)

almost finised building a 4section viv for our snakes out of an old mahogany sideboard.even used the draw fronts along the bottom to keep its looks as a unit.pics soon! i used to have a hand made fishtank designed to fit in a wall.was so narrow couldnt fit long fish in it.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't know if this qualifies but it's part of my attic :2thumb:


----------



## Crested Fairy (Nov 16, 2009)

some great vivariums here, brilliant imagination use of space and great creativity too love them all :flrt:


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

Im looking around the room now turninng everything into viv's in my mind haha, The PC stand would be perfect to start on, be great for a colourful aboreol snake or something :whistling2:


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

these are my viv/t.v units i built.


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

wow there's some really nice viv's here! i'm subscribing to this thread so i can keep coming back. i particularly love the one over the stairs, i have 4 flights of stair in my house i could do tht to, but i think it would be too noisy/disruptive to the animals to keep walking over them LOL 

i might just have to steal the computer monitor idea though, my OH has a GAL and loves his pc's, so i might have a go at an enclosure for him :hmm:


----------



## ju5t1n (Jan 10, 2010)

wow :gasp:
im in a slight state of shock i was really impressed with my viv build until i saw this thread,back to the drawing board for the next one i think.the one in the attic is crazy!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 2, 2007)

looks into the breakfast room/kitchen and the backs in the garage/reptile room


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Meko said:


> keochingkampung's computer monitor
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/196286-computer-terrarium-k-computarium.html


Could be a nice set up for my Hoggie?

Wonder if I could get an old Apple monitor?


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW :notworthy:

Ok, what can i convert ????

"runs of 2 get a tape and a saw" :mf_dribble:

Dont tell the mrs :whistling2:

Great work every single 1 of u :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

